# Future Hunter progression



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Bentley,

I know that for my last pup she started playing/"working" with feathers and birds prior to my taking possession of her at 7.5wks. Once she got home I continued working with birds and feathers from then on out. Wings on small dummies/bumpers. Best of luck and look forward to the pictures and hearing about the progression of your pup.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't let the pup "play" with them per se. I would use them as training objects tossing them a short distance for the pup to retrieve (with the pup on a light check cord). Use the doves in the frozen state, don't thaw them. (They're way too tempting as lunch if thawed.) Put them back in the freezer after each retrieving session. 

http://i86.photobucket.com/albums/k99/Swampcollie/30409asmall.jpg


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

okay so like 10 ft? 20 ft? shorter then that? then just use the check cord to make sure they bring back to me instead of taking it and eat it somewhere else haha and let them have there moment of happiness and not take it away from them right away


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you've not done much training before, I'd highly recommend working with someone experienced. It's a pain to have to re-train things later!


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

i have trained this summer a little just not for hunting... i plan on only training retrieve because its pretty basic and then working with the local Golden club on casting and more advanced retrieving in preparation for JH and WC in the fall


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

BetterThanYourBentley said:


> okay so like 10 ft? 20 ft? shorter then that? then just use the check cord to make sure they bring back to me instead of taking it and eat it somewhere else haha and let them have there moment of happiness and not take it away from them right away


Every pup is different so start short and see how it goes. The pup will probably learn to go 10 to 20 yards quite easily, getting it to come all the way back might take a little more practice. (That's why the check cord is important.) A light weight 30' check cord works well for small puppies.


----------



## BetterThanYourBentley (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay thanks... yea i bought a 30' check cord in preparation for the retriever training.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

some people like to start in a narrow hallway if possible, to avoid the pup wanting to run off to either side.


----------

